# Ventura College Paramedic Program



## SAR911Steve (Jul 23, 2011)

Has anyone tried the Paramedic program over at Ventura College? Let me know if it is any good. Thanks!


----------



## Death_By_Sexy (Jul 27, 2011)

I know four medics I used to work with who were grads of VC, everyone was super positive about their time there. They made is seem like it was difficult to be sure, but also very rewarding. Having the Medical director for Ventura and Santa Barbara county teach some of the didactic material sounds like a nice way to learn.


----------



## carbonated (Jul 27, 2011)

winston831 said:


> Has anyone tried the Paramedic program over at Ventura College? Let me know if it is any good. Thanks!




Took my EMT class there, and the Medics I interacted with had nothing but good things to say about the Paramedic program.


----------



## terrible one (Jul 28, 2011)

Program is ok. Didactic training is poor. Be preparred for the instructors to stand in front of you and read slides presented by PowerPoint. Something that anyone can do. Their assistance is also poor, when asking to clarify certain topics they will always respond "Did you read the book? Read the workbook? Watch the CD?"

internship, however, is much better. Medics that actually want to be medics in a more progressive system teach and help far beyond what is memorized in the classroom.

All in all it is OK, has the potential to be a better program if the two main instructors would retire already.


----------

